# He man she ra



## boyd1on (Mar 27, 2014)

I watched 2 full episodes of the original series (1984?) I am INSPIRED now ,, and she ra was so fine,,,,,,HMMM:headbang:


----------



## srd1 (Mar 27, 2014)

boyd1on said:


> I watched 2 full episodes of the original series (1984?) I am INSPIRED now ,, and she ra was so fine,,,,,,HMMM:headbang:



LMAO Collected he man when I was young fucking loved that stuff!!


----------



## Big-John (Mar 28, 2014)

I still have mine and all my GI-JOES! Gonna give them to my son one day.


----------



## MattG (Mar 28, 2014)

Def was a he man buff as a little dude. Was big on Thundercats too. Hoooo! lol


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 28, 2014)

they shld remake a HeMan Movie


----------



## srd1 (Mar 28, 2014)

d2r2ddd said:


> they shld remake a HeMan Movie



Fuck Id go see it!!! Im thinkin maybe jay cutler in the roll?lol


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 28, 2014)

Was a little old for the HeMan stuff, but when we used to go party at this one regular haunt, biker bar, there was a real skinny chick that would always be there.  We nicknamed her 'Skelewhore'.  LOL


----------



## Alinshop (Mar 28, 2014)

Big-John said:


> I still have mine and all my GI-JOES!* Gonna give them to my son one day*.



I bet he will love that!
Wish I had kept all of mine


----------



## dorian777 (Mar 28, 2014)

"I have the power!" Thanks for the memories bro.


----------



## frizzlefry (Mar 28, 2014)

Big-John said:


> I still have mine and all my GI-JOES! Gonna give them to my son one day.



GI Joe was the shit brudda.  Remember the dreadnoghts?  They were some Bad MFs.  That and transformers.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 28, 2014)

I ran a  cardboard whore house with my big jim and his buddies with my sisters barbies and had a my little pony suite for freaks..frizzle fry always wore his stedson to my house ..


----------



## frizzlefry (Mar 28, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> I ran a  cardboard whore house with my big jim and his buddies with my sisters barbies and had a my little pony suite for freaks..frizzle fry always wore his stedson to my house ..



Dick!!!  Should i tell everyone about you and "cousin" felipe.


----------



## FordFan (Apr 1, 2014)

He man was the shit. That and watching the hulk kinda turned me towards the gym later inlife


----------

